# Funny stories gigging



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone have any funny stories gigging? When I was a kid gigging with the family, my dad get a doormat. My mom was wading with my sis and came over to string it. She slid the stringer through his mouth but forgot to run it through the ring. Well the fish slides off as we continue to walk. Man my dad had the red azz. Another time a buddy was holding a Coleman lantern and fell in a hole. Lantern goes flying and breaks the wicks. Well I laughed until I realized we didn't have anymore wicks.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Kinda new to gigging,about 2 years of it now,but I was followed by a red fox on the bank for a few hundred yards. That was cool/creepy.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that's a first I've ever heard of. I got another one. I was gigging on cat island when I was a teenager and the water was murky. Well I step on a small stingray and I go flying. I land in the water face first and covered in sand all over my face. Luckily it didn't stick me.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I had a buddy gig his own foot. I didn't go with him anymore.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

When I was about 15 and wading with my Dad we had about an 8' bull shark come right up to us in the lights made me scared to wade for a while.
Last year I spooked a 10' gator twice less than ten feet away. I didn't know he was there and he didn't know I was there. First time he almost turned over my jon boat trying to get away.
I've had small gators follow me several times.
Had 2 racoons charge the beach growling at me twice this year at the same place, prob. the same one. They sound like grizzly bears when growling and mad in the dark by yourself.
Also been attacked by birds several different times.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*damn*

That's some crazy stories. I've heard packs of coyotes howling. I've also heard hogs squeeling at night.


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Two years ago I had a manatee hanging around the boat. Never would let me get close but stayed within 100 yards for about 3 hours.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Not a funny story per say but I have made people laugh when I tell em that I've fallen off my boat on to dry land when floundering...usually catches folks off guard when they hear that


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

A buddy of mine said that there is a pier by Alabama Point that has about a 20" concrete flounder laying up by one of the pillings. I've never seen it, but i bet someone has had a nasty surprise trying to stab that one.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

trubio007 there is a dock with several concrete flounder beside their dock. They are painted brown and look just like the real thing. Got to admit that I've jarred my teeth on one of them and really just had to laugh. GOT ME Seen several folks leave the dock upset with bent gigg points. I bet it's hilarious on a Fri. night sitting back with a cool drink watching the show.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Had a buddy fall in last year at the pass. We were by the sand island pretty shallow and was working our way toward the north jetty. He saw a mullet and thought it was still shallow and when he tried to stick the gig just kept going down and over he went.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My 1st gigging trip, I was going around a house area and noticed what I thought was fishing worm lids on the bottom. I started seeing several and was saying dern there must be good fishing around here...then I noticed it was skeet that turned white due to exposure. I wasn't gigging any flatties so I said what the heck and started gigging the skeet!!! I reckon who ever was trying to shoot the skeet wasn't too great at it due to all the solid 1's I was seeing!!!!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Gigging cinco bayou, several years ago, around docks...went up close, right under the dock. House was dark, except the kitchen light, backlighting the den. Happen to look up and see guy with a gun creeping through the light. He slowly openened the window, pointed gun out of it...I yelled, that bb's gonna sting, but this gig will do some permanent damage...he slowly pulled gun in, shut window, and crept back through the light. My buddy was a little disturbed, I laughed it off.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*wow*

That's crazy. Never had a gun pulled on me. On my trip last week, a coast guard boat pulled up and I thought they were going to check my boat. Instead a guy asked if I'd gotten any frogs, lol.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

A couple years ago me and a buddy were gigging the pass and I hit the tolling motor the way and threw myself off the bow. The funny part is there was a rock that I thought was only a couple feet deep that I could land on but it was more like five. When I landed on the rock I was neck deep. It was Dec and that was a cold ride back to the launch.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess it was about 20 years ago. I took a buddy floundering in my old stauter to little dauphin island. The night was calm and clear. We were sticking a good amoun t of fish. Suddenly waves started washing me into the bank and broke one of my underwater lights. Next thing I knew we were in a heck of a storm. We put on life jackets and headed in to the marina at the end of the DI bridge and waited it out for over an hour while it was just nasty. Had my buddy bailing the boat while I drove us in. Man that was scary!

Had another time on the west end of dauphin island while gigging I kept hearing a noise. Then suddenly I saw male and female on beach doggy style. Heck they didnt even slow down and I just kept on gigging.


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

I took a first timer not to long ago. He had the first chance at a fish. He stuck it and pulled the gig out and stuck it again and again and again. Thats right, 4 times he stuck that POOR fish before it came in the boat. I was laughing so hard I couldn't even stop him. After he saw how it was done he made me promise not to tell anybody. Heck, ya'll aint anybody, y'all FAMILY!! lol


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

That's hilarious. I bet you were like you can have that fish when yall were dividing them up.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a friend along one night this past fall season on a wading trip and watched him stalk and take aim at the big flounder I had on the stringer before I asked him to please leave the caught ones alone and help me look for ones we hadn't gigged yet. A little while later that same night he gets his feet tangled up in the stringer and goes in face first.


----------

